# Police Officer Russell Willingham



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Russell Willingham

Winston-Salem Police Department, North Carolina

End of Watch: Saturday, July 30, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 28
Tour of Duty: 2 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: July 30, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Police Officer Russell Willingham was killed in an automobile accident while responding to backup another officers at approximately 3:15 am.

He was traveling on North Vargrave Street when his patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree. He was able to notify dispatch that he was pinned inside and rescue units were dispatched. Moments later he notified dispatchers that his vehicle had caught fire. When the rescue units arrived the vehicle was fully engulfed in flames.

Officer Willingham had served with the Winston-Salem Police Department for two years and had previously served with the Greensboro Police Department.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Winston-Salem Police Department
725 N Cherry Street
Winston-Salem, NC 27101

Phone: (336) 773-7700


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP sir.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Willingham


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Russ, looks like you put on a few pounds since I last saw you. That southern cooking got to ya haha. Rest Easy buddy, you will be missed! God be with your family.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

What a shitty way to go.

RIP Officer Willingham.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP sir


----------



## 51st MPOC#110 (Mar 15, 2009)

Russell, RIP brother, you will be missed by a lot of people, especially from the Milford, MA area. <o></o>
My heart goes out to your family, during this difficult loss. <o></o>


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

This one hits close to home...RIP. Haven't seen him since we were little guys.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I had no idea he was from Mass too. Eagle13, this one hits close to home two fold.


----------

